# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Emmerdale > General >  lee from hollyoaks

## prettypayal

is he coming back to emmerdale

----------


## stacyefc

i don't no i was hoping he was coming back to hollyoaks

----------


## Chris_2k11

> i don't no i was hoping he was coming back to hollyoaks


He's not coming back into Hollyoaks.

----------


## feelingyellow

Hmm, I think he might as he didn't really stay there long and maybe people would have liked him as he got punched and want to see him in a storyline...

----------


## Angeltigger

Lee is now in emmerdale- everyone need a storyline and well viv and bob gone on their honeymoon right- so we will have to wait

----------


## feelingyellow

Hmm, any idea when he will come back from Spain? I'm assuming he will lol

----------


## Angeltigger

Lee in emmerdale not gone to spain has he

----------


## feelingyellow

> Lee in emmerdale not gone to spain has he


Yeah! He went earlier this week with Jean.

----------


## Angeltigger

Well i must have missed something- maybe he comes back when bob back- has bob gone on his honeymoon

----------


## Luna

no i dont think he has  - i really hope alex comes back infact im sure he will he wouldnt have left hollyoakes just for a few mins screening on emmerdale would he

----------


## feelingyellow

Bob has gone on his honeymoon.
Hmm, true being in something for a couple of scenes isn't very exciting so he must be coming back to do something...

----------


## Angeltigger

nope- if that was going to happen he could have stayed in hollyoaks with no family

----------


## feelingyellow

Hmm well I'm sure something must be coming up, he probably comes back in a couple of weeks after he couldn't stand his Mum much longer or maybe he gets dumped if he has a girlfriend...

----------


## Angeltigger

maybe- what happened to Dawn? could he not have stayed with Dawn?

----------


## feelingyellow

> maybe- what happened to Dawn? could he not have stayed with Dawn?


He didn't want to, apparently he enjoys it too much in Spain ... he never did really crack a smile whilst he was there though.

----------


## Angeltigger

But i thought he hated his mum

Like dawn said what if TJ saw granny in bed with Daddy

----------


## feelingyellow

> But i thought he hated his mum
> 
> Like dawn said what if TJ saw granny in bed with Daddy


Hmm, well I suppose he loves her at heart and she probably gives him money or something lol, or maybe he just has lots of mates up there and likes the beach...

I think he was quite embarassed from that, but family stick together I suppose  :Smile:

----------


## Angeltigger

Well i don't know!!!

I hope he back soon- maybe he coming back when bob is back

----------


## feelingyellow

Hmm, yeah probably when Bob's back so they can have a father-son relationship. Too be trueful I found him pretty boring as he didn't do much, but am hoping he'll come back so he'll be given a proper chance to act.

----------


## Angeltigger

yeah as he is funny- he will make you laught if he ever come back

----------


## feelingyellow

I watched him a bit on Hollyoaks and he was quite a funny character. A bit of comedy could be good for Emmerdale... Bob's quite a funny character too so they could have some good Father-son comedy  :Smile:

----------


## *-Rooney-*

they made such a fuss about alex carter joining emmerdale i was shocked when it was for half an episode

----------


## Em

Is he coming back?

If not it was a bit pointless!

----------

